# Loss of symptoms at 9 weeks



## hopes fading

I would really like to hear from any ladies whose symptoms disappeared altogether at 9 weeks. I know that symptoms can come and go but I am especially concerned that my breasts seem to have shrunk back to their original size, having been much fuller and heavier for several weeks now. I feel completely normal; no soreness in my breasts  even the veins seem less prominent, no nausea and my food aversions seem to have gone too. 

I have read that around 9 weeks the placenta takes over the production of progesterone and so many women will feel their symptoms subside at this time. However, I have found more information saying that this doesnt happen until around 12 weeks? I have a private scan tomorrow and have more or less convinced myself that the outcome will be negative, Im worried sick right now. 

Please help! Thanks, Hopes. X


----------



## busymommy

i am at 10 weeks right now, and at 9 weeks 3 days like a switch flipped off and ALL my symptoms stopped. i was so very nauseas and vomitting, i was losing weight couldnt eat anything!! and then all of the sudden it jsut stopped (i still get queazy sometimes, depending on if im in the car a long time or eat something fatty), the fatigue has cut back and my breasts are not sore at all. not even a little bit......this also happened with my previous pregnancy-the dr always says at approximately 12 weeks you feel better and with all 4 it was between 9-10 weeks...

thats my story of symptoms

if you are not cramping or bleeding i wouldnt worry about your baby!!!! you may be lucky and have a girl in there =) my girls were always easier on me than the boys!!!! good luck and try to relax, its better for baby if you are not feeling anxious!


----------



## Green Lady

Mine quit earlier than yours! I'd really gotten to the point where I was wondering if I was pregnant at all. My BB's were a bit tender on and off and I'd get occasional cramping but that was about it. Needless to say I was pretty nervous going in for my first scan yesterday, but the baby was fine thank God! They even said the baby was measuring 12 weeks instead of 11. Really hope your scan goes well!


----------



## hopes fading

Hi Ladies. Thanks for your replies, you have made me feel better. I suppose all I can do is wait now and thank goodness I don't have much longer to go! I had a mmc previously and I am so paranoid now it's ridiculous. My OH is annoyed with me as we had a scan at 7.3 weeks and saw the heart beat and I was satisfied for a few days. But the worries have come back, especially since the change to my symptoms. I feel terrible for saying this but even if I have my scan tomorrow and all is well (I pray...) I am sure it will only be a matter of days before I start panicking again. I hope that if I get to my 12 week scan then I will finally relax. OH just doesn't understand how I feel about this.

Green Lady, so pleased you have reached 12 weeks and all is well - are you announcing over Christmas? X

Busymommy, when is your scan? X

X


----------



## Pippin

I lost loads of symptoms at 8+2 weeks but they have come back this week. Don't worry it all comes and goes including the bloating and boobs. With my son I didn't feel pregnant for weeks until he started kicking me.


----------



## busymommy

i have already had 2 scans, 6 weeks+1 day saw fetal pole and yolk sac. another scan at 9 weeks +1 adn say everything perfectly. hear beat, head , arms and legs =) and my next one is Jan. 6th. i will be 12 weeks + 4 days. i get scans every 3 weeks because high risk pregnancy. my first son i had gestational diaibetes and lost 1 twin at 13 weeks, had premature labor at 28 weeks and he was delivered at 38 weeks. my 2nd son, Dr. claimed miscarriage after scan at 7 weeks showed weak heartbeat. i went in for cramping and bleeding. there was blood pooling behind the placenta and they said iw as having a miscarriage, he was born 6 weeks early due to me having developed kidney failure and was getting really sick. with my 3rd (precious girl) i didnt have much problems with her, just a lot of weight gain! i couldnt stay away from the chocolate!!! i literally would eat a whole cale or pie by myself in a day LOL not cute at all. after she was born, i got very sick...that list is tooooo long. my 4th pregnancy did end in miscarraige around 10 weeks but hte baby never developed-possible blighted ovum?? so naturally with this pregnancy (and already having kidney issues) i am paranoid about everything, every little things and the OB has advised that this be my last pregnancy. i know she is probably right, and my family will be htankful for it, but i cant help but be sad =( i really pray this baby comes to full term and is born healthy because thsi is my last chance at another baby. if i lose this one, theres no trying again =(


----------



## summerbreeze8

I think I replied on another thread of yours and said my symptoms had also disappeared! I honestly don't feel pregnant at all! Please let us know about your scan tomorrow, I'm sure you will be fine. Mine is not until Jan 14th. Good luck. X


----------



## Green Lady

It is really exciting but it was a surprise to be bumped up nearly a week! Although I did ovulate rather early that month, so it's possible. The scan notes listed the baby's development at 12 weeks but they didn't say anything about shifting my due date. I wonder if I should change my ticker? Anyway, we are definitely ready to spill the beans at Christmas! We really held off on telling anyone with this baby so only a few people know. Good luck again on your scan! 

Busymommy, I read so many stories like yours on this site and it really moves me. You must be so strong. Hoping for the best for you!


----------



## summerbreeze8

Hopes Fading - how was your scan?


----------



## Chocciebutton

I knew I was pregnant before I did a test could feel it, feeling really sick, sore boobs etc.....then 2 weeks later nothing all went , hospital did scan as I also had pain on right side.....to cut a long story short I have a cyst on my ovary but they saw an embryo and yolk on scan but no heartbeat, I am still waiting until 10th January until I have my scan... I am really worried as since then I have only had a couple of days that I have actually felt pregnant. I felt completely different in my other 2 pregnancies. I phoned up my midwife and she really reassured me....she said that most of the time when a women has a miss miscarriage they have all the symptoms!! she said you just cannot go by symptoms alone and that the fact I havent any doesnt mean anything is wrong neccesarily! I thought being an older mum at 38 would be harder on my body but it has been the easiest pregnancy so far!! try not to worry, easier said than done I know :flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

I'm still waiting for my symptoms to start lol apart from sore bbs and a little nausea i've had nothing at all, but i had an early scan at 9weeks and beanie is in there with a strong heartbeat!

Think everyones different i wouldn't worry about it as you are 9weeks and symptoms should be going soon anyway, some people don't get a single symptom and some get the lot!! If they stop early, providing all is fine, your one of the lucky ones!

Hope all is well xx


----------



## hopes fading

Hello everyone.

Chocciebutton, I really hope everything works out well for you and I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I have heard many similar stories that have had a happy ending. X

My scan went well, everything was as it should be and I am much more relaxed now. Anyone know how I can add my scan pic? I tried for a bit yesterday and couldn't do it!

Happy Christmases to you all. Hopes. X


----------



## salander

Hey all i've been feeling the same...if it wasn't for my sore boobs (and i keep nudging them every so often to make sure they do still hurt) and a bit of tiredness (but then i'm up 4 times during the night for wees) and then the really vivid dreams started this week, some not so nice at all! I'd never believe i was pregnant...I think unless you have ms symptoms (thanks goodness haven't got it don't want it either!) its easy to start worrying. My SIL had no sickness at all and shes just going into labour today!!


----------

